# Liquid Yellow RenaultSport Clio V6 - Crystal Rock/Zaino Z2 Enhancement Detail!



## MidlandsCarCare

I've been looking forward to this one for a LONG time! The owner, a DW member, contacted me late last year to get booked in for one of my ever popular single day Enhancement Details.

The car itself is a huge personal favourite of mine - I've loved the V6 ever since it was released on Ph1 form. Liquid Yellow has got to be one of THE best colours there is out there, so a LY V6 was a dream come true for me...

Some befores (it was raining at first so some were taken inside):


DSC04101 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04102 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04103 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres and arches were first, using:

- Smart Wheels 4:1 on the wheel rears and fronts with various brushes
- Surfex 4:1 on tyres and arches with various brushes


DSC04104 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lots of dirt under those hefty arches:


DSC04105 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04106 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04107 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels at this stage were very clean, but traces of brake dust and tar remained, so IronX and Tardis was used to deal with this:


DSC04108 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04110 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04111 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04114 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04118 by RussZS, on Flickr

2nd hit of IronX


DSC04116 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with Hyper Wash to begin to break down the loose dirt on the car:


DSC04121 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then worked around the car with various brushes, attending to the more intricate harder to reach areas, using Surfex as and when required:


DSC04122 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04123 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04124 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04125 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04130 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04132 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04133 by RussZS, on Flickr

After this, the car was fully rinsed, then hand washed with Auto Finesse's Lather Shampoo and a CarPro/CQuartz Wash Mitt:


DSC04135 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was rinsed again. At this stage it was evident that the car was littered with fallout, tar and was rough to touch, so I began to safely decontaminate the paintwork. IronX was first:

Not too bad...


DSC04136 by RussZS, on Flickr

Getting worse...


DSC04137 by RussZS, on Flickr

The boot!!


DSC04138 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04139 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wow...


DSC04140 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04141 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04143 by RussZS, on Flickr

Apparently caused by some recent building work a neighbour has had completed.

Tar was dealt with next using Tardis:


DSC04144 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then foamed again to ensure any IronX and Tar was fully removed:


DSC04148 by RussZS, on Flickr

Looking sharper already 


DSC04149 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I clayed with:


DSC04150 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once the car was inside, I also dealt with the large sills which also had tar present on them. I removed this via Tardis and a MF rather than using a spray, to avoid any Tardis going into the cabin:


DSC04151 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04155 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04152 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04154 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I began to assess the paintwork for defects, swirling and scratches.

Generally it was in very good condition, but it had picked up a bit of swirling, and the paint lacked a fair amount of gloss. After trying a few combinations I settled on Scholl S17+ and various polishing pads.

Before:


DSC04158 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04161 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04162 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bonnet 'after' under Halide:


DSC04163 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04165 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04170 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop!


DSC04172 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04174 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04177 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC04195 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04196 by RussZS, on Flickr

After polishing was completed, I began dealing with some of the other details.

Exhaust before:


DSC04198 by RussZS, on Flickr

The excellent Britemax Metal Twins were used, making short work of the built up grime:


DSC04200 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04202 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Twins were also used on the Metal Petrol Cap:


DSC04204 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04207 by RussZS, on Flickr

3 coats of Opti Seal on the wheels:


DSC04208 by RussZS, on Flickr

C4 on plastic trim:


DSC04209 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04210 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then finished up with Zaino Z2, topped with Swissvax's Crystal Rock.


DSC04213 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Crystal was used on the glass, Britemax Rubbermax on the tyres and ZAIO on the door shuts.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Finally, (quite a few!) after..


DSC04214 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04215 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04217 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04222 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04223 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04225 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04226 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04227 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04228 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04229 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04231 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04234 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04238 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04240 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04241 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04242 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04245 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04247 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04250 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course... the ever popular Tesco pics...


DSC04256 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04257 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04258 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04260 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04261 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04262 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04268 by RussZS, on Flickr

What a car and what a pleasure!

Next up we have a full correction on a Skoda Octavia vRS, a full correction on a black Chrysler 300C ESTATE (!!!), an Enhancement on a Ferrari 360 and an Enhancement on a Clio 182...

Thanks for reading:


DSC04248 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Alzak

Nice work Russ I like the yellow color on this car look really nice after enhancement :thumb:

I just want to ask for some tesco pictures and You were quicker lol

You nee d to buy some shares in carpro to get iron x bit cheaper ... I can see You use a lot of it


----------



## Ns1980

Love it Russ - don't see many of these around either!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Alzak said:


> Nice work Russ I like the yellow color on this car look really nice after enhancement :thumb:
> 
> I just want to ask for some tesco pictures and You were quicker lol
> 
> You nee d to buy some shares in carpro to get iron x bit cheaper ... I can see You use a lot of it


Indeed, I get through LOADS of it. I must pester Gordon for some stock 

We should get some pics of yours in Tesco? I don't mind...



Ns1980 said:


> Love it Russ - don't see many of these around either!


Cheers Nick. They are indeed a rare old beast. I believe I have an Acid Yellow one coming soon, which is the rarest of them all!


----------



## Liver

nice work russ 

love those cars


----------



## Alzak

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Indeed, I get through LOADS of it. I must pester Gordon for some stock
> 
> We should get some pics of yours in Tesco? I don't mind...


Let me just to sort the mess on front end  and we can sort something out You can show me how to set NEX to do some nice shots :thumb:


----------



## abbacus

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:argie::argie::argie:

Absolutely stunning Russ! Great work as usual! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Lovely finish Russ, real wet look


----------



## paranoid73

very nice :thumb:


----------



## AGRE

Cracking work, as usual :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail

Great work Russ. I love this colour. Makes my d**k twitch every time I see it! 

Have you gone full time now then?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work Russ stunning car!, How do you rate the metal twins compared to Mercury.


----------



## id_doug

Looking stunning. Definitely one of my dream garage cars :thumb:


----------



## Ali

AWESOME Russ!!!

I was waiting for the owner to post this on V6clio.net! 

10/10!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Paragon said:


> Great work Russ. I love this colour. Makes my d**k twitch every time I see it!
> 
> Have you gone full time now then?


Nope just part time still. All weekend of course and squeezing a few in during the week to meet demand. I'll 'lost' a few cars recently because I couldn't fit them in quickly enough (weekends are fully booked until June!)

Busy times...


----------



## tictap

Wow fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nope just part time still. All weekend of course and squeezing a few in during the week to meet demand. I'll 'lost' a few cars recently because I couldn't fit them in quickly enough (weekends are fully booked until June!)
> 
> Busy times...


Good man! Can't beat a bit of detailing til >midnight during the week :thumb:

Keep doing what you do, your write ups and photography are great.


----------



## Panther

Looking great Russ! Think we are gunna have to do a massive group buy on large quantities of Iron-X. I am getting throught the same as you!!! Didnt realise iron-x melts leather wallets..... My mrs wouldnt be too happy if she found out what i spend on this stuff


----------



## moono16v

That looks absolutely stunning! Yes ferraris look nice clean but that just looks awesome!!

Great great deep wet shine to it!! 

Shame there not as quick as they look!


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr

Absolutely stunning, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## gally

Simply Epic as always Russ!

That colour has really showed off your talent. As it should.

Epic LSP combo also!


----------



## [email protected]

Gorgeous car! Looks a million dollars now! That would be the exact kind of detail I'd want you to do to my motor. (Fez ST500) - PM me details please. Andy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

[email protected] said:


> Gorgeous car! Looks a million dollars now! That would be the exact kind of detail I'd want you to do to my motor. (Fez ST500) - PM me details please. Andy


I'll get one over to you this evening 

Thanks all


----------



## pugs9000

Ali said:


> AWESOME Russ!!!
> 
> I was waiting for the owner to post this on V6clio.net!
> 
> 10/10!


Too busy driving it, although when you finally attend the national V6 meet you'll see it yourself!


----------



## pugs9000

Really happy with the results, its the best the car has ever looked and felt. Can't wait to see what attention this gets at the weekend! Will take many photo's.


----------



## athol

Stunning work there Russ, loving the after shot of the rear quater in sun, looks stunning !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

pugs9000 said:


> Really happy with the results, its the best the car has ever looked and felt. Can't wait to see what attention this gets at the weekend! Will take many photo's.


Appreciate the kind words Simon. You must have the most colourful driveway in the UK.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Russ how do you rate the metal twins to mercury.


----------



## Scott_VXR

Stunning motor!


----------



## Short1e

Great work as always Russ....

... But that car and colour is something else :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Scrim-1- said:


> Russ how do you rate the metal twins to mercury.


That's a toughie especially when price is factored in. Obviously metal twins is a two stage product so takes longer, plus cost is higher but overall finish has the edge I'd say plus you are laying protection down. Mercury is an awesome one hit polish though and outperms Megs NXT and other one stage products.

I'll be using both.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Very nice car and that color is awesome!!!

[offtopic]
Is there many of this Clio V6 in UK?
[/offtopic]


----------



## dsms

Great work!


----------



## JJ_

That is a pretty cool colour, how is the unit looking ?


----------



## JBirchy

Amazing job Russ, iron-X pics are really cool!

Colour looks stunning, been looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Phat Pat

Stunning car (always been a fan but never owned one); possibly THE best colour on ANY car going I think.

Great work by the way, the end result looks dripping wet!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all


----------



## puppag

Nice work Russ. Really looks good.


----------



## Swell.gr

Excellent work as always Russ :thumb:
The finish is outstanding :argie:

mike


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Mike


----------



## tonyy

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gb270

Great work mate looks stunning


----------



## wanner69

Simply stunning russ, you must have had great pleasure working on that one, top job mate


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## bilout48

nice job ;-)


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking work Russ


----------



## pugs9000

dsms said:


> Great work!


18 in this country, 40 something world wide.


----------



## pugs9000

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Appreciate the kind words Simon. You must have the most colourful driveway in the UK.


Its not bad;


----------



## Leemack

OOFFT

stunning


----------



## Derekh929

Wow Russ very rare motor and the loud yellow really a must for a motor with presence like this, excellent work on the finish with the Z2 & Swissvax is fantastic, how did you find the Britemax Rubbermax on the tyres is it a gel?


----------



## 123quackers

Concours Car Care said:


> OOFFT
> 
> stunning


+1 ( love that colour) best V6 Clio I've seen.... but yellow is my kind a colour 

Awesome work Russ


----------



## amiller

I like to wait until I've read your threads 3 times before commenting because they are so good!

A good mix of 'process' pictures and 'correction' shots. :thumb:

Did you do the backseats at all?! :lol:

Zaino Z2 and Swissvax Crystal Rock is a wicked combo mate.


----------



## *TAY*

Great work as always Russ, V6 clio looks ace. 

No wonder your busy & getting some fine cars through your doors, good on you dude !

:thumb:


----------



## ryand

Awesome result!


----------



## Trip tdi

I totally agree that's a fabulous colour, great enhancement there Russ, will be easier to maintain from now on, the finish certainly has more gloss than started with.


----------



## B-mah

The Dogs Doo Dah's :argie:


----------



## slrestoration

Excellent turnaround in a short time Russ. Colour really comes alive with its new found sharpness:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana

That looks stunning


----------



## Ashtra

stunning


----------



## Socal Brian

Really nice work Russ!


----------



## 20vKarlos

What a brilliant detail! Good on yah!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thank you one and all - kind words most appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## Ali

pugs9000 said:


> Too busy driving it, although when you finally attend the national V6 meet you'll see it yourself!


Touche! lol!

If the meets weren't a minimum of 500-600miles away, i'd consider it! When was the last time you boys came up to Scotland, the highlands in particular!


----------



## sam bignell

Hello,

I have a Clio V6 in liquid yellow, could you send me a pm of the service you offer. I understand you have a waiting which is fine with me.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

sam bignell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Clio V6 in liquid yellow, could you send me a pm of the service you offer. I understand you have a waiting which is fine with me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Hi Sam,

Yes of course, I will get one over to you shortly.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Racer

Superior Work Russ :thumb:


----------



## sam bignell

Apologies Russ,

It would appear I need more posts. My private email address is [email protected]

The car is off the road at present but it's something I'd be interested in when it comes out to play in the summer

Cheers
Sam


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

No problem Sam, I'll send you an email shortly 

Russ.


----------



## steve from wath

wow thats an amazing glow to the paintwork

this colour and your hard work must make this one of the cleanest cars around

stunning colour,,really liking these i wonder if..............


----------



## Incredible Detail

Looks awesome. Nice work Russ. I've got one of these booked in too and I'm looking forward to it even more now.


----------



## alfajim

it certainly is liquid yellow now! dripping.
fantastic work.


----------



## ben-150

WOW Looks so good:argie:


----------



## 123quackers

pugs9000 said:


> 18 in this country, 40 something world wide.


Pugs9000, how many are in the yellow RHD do you know??

Really is beautiful (LOVE IT) :thumb:


----------



## BlackPanther

:thumb: nice work Russ

you got the best out of that LY, looks amazing :argie:


----------



## Huw

That looks fantastic. Love the colour.


----------



## MadMerc

Nice job!! Love that car.:argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all, really appreciated 

I may have another on its way soon, along with an Acid Yellow one and a Mars Red one...


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Nice enjoyable write up. Stunning outcome!


----------



## yetizone

That really is stunning - never seen one in yellow before - like it a lot. :argie:

Superb finish again Russ


----------



## noddy r32

I think there is 18 liquid gold v6 mk2s in the u.k


----------



## moosh

Hey Russ this has got to be the biggest challenge so far and the best results i would say, fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks moosh 

Thanks everyone!

Russ.


----------



## DOS

nice work Russ really enjoyed this write up not to long and nice photography.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Drew - we'll have to catch up soon.

Russ.


----------



## Ns1980

Was this car at Donnington yesterday?


----------



## cossierick

Very nice. There a stunning colour. 

Think mine is still the only one with a colour coded inside aswell.ha ha

rick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Is yours LY Rick?


----------



## davec

cracking work russ.
everyone should have a tesco car park like that for photos!!!


----------



## CAM 6

stunning... i love these cars!! Top work:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Cheers everyone


----------



## Rowan83

Absolutely stunning finish on an awesome car Russ.

I saw a V6 in this colour a few years back in my rear view mirror, at first glance I thought it was Lambo! Fantastic road presence.


----------



## Old-scool- m3

A great transformation on a fantastic looking clio.

Excellent work.


----------



## Lupostef

Thats amazing Russ, one of my favourite cars aswell :thumb:


----------



## cossierick

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Is yours LY Rick?


Yes mate. Wel it was, lol ive sold it now. 
Still miss it tho


----------



## Gunner63

absolutly stunning well done mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all


----------



## joshhatton

One of my dream cars and some amazing work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Is that your LY 200? I keep looking at them - I still miss my R27!


----------



## rallyman1978

Thanks for the write up - great finish, paint looks wet, brilliant


----------



## Dan Clark

Simply stunning! Gotta love the liquid yellow!!


----------



## craigblues

Nice Work, top job as always! Hopefully see you next weekend @ Lee's.

The famous supermarket car park got in again.


----------



## tom-225

I wish people would stop bumping thisss......... It's such a great car ill end up buying one!!! 

And that Tesco is a great photo location!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do it!


----------



## tom-225

Nooo russ. The Megane is going fund a funky mk3 Caddy


----------



## jamie crookston

Holy....... Russ. Thats amazing. Nice one bud


----------



## StevieR32

That's some top work Russ, been following your work for a good while since I was on the 197 forum. Would love to give you my car for a couple days just be a long drive for me.

Loving the V6 always loved these motors.


----------



## Mouse

I saw a Blue Clio V6 in Aberdeen last week driven by an attractive girl in her 20's, nice ;-)


----------



## StevieR32

Oh driven by a bird, that would have made the car look a whole lot better.


----------



## .Z.R.

My dream car! Awesome work too!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all!! 

The owner has booked his orange Exige S in with me too for a date in August!

V colourful driveway!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The follow up detail can be found here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276177


----------



## Mtpagey

Mouse said:


> I saw a Blue Clio V6 in Aberdeen last week driven by an attractive girl in her 20's, nice ;-)


Must have been Ali having a bad hair day :lol:

Great results, amazing what crap the iron-x reacted with :doublesho

Shame their missing the RS vinyl's from the sills but then again Renault do charge a small fortune for them


----------



## leemckenna

great work russ in just 1 day


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

:argie: I'm in love!!


----------



## Christian6984

great work as ever


----------



## Scrim-1-

Going to bring back this thread, saw this car in the flesh today are malton big breakfast meet sporting a nice autofinesse berry air freshener.

Car looked spot on Russ needs a clean tho but the flake pop was amazing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks mate. 

I got a message from the owner today to say that it was keyed at a meet today - absolutely gutting  we will get it into Spray Station to fix it ASAP.


----------



## Scrim-1-

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I got a message from the owner today to say that it was keyed at a meet today - absolutely gutting  we will get it into Spray Station to fix it ASAP.


That is shocking! Some total n0bs out there


----------



## Natalie

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I got a message from the owner today to say that it was keyed at a meet today - absolutely gutting  we will get it into Spray Station to fix it ASAP.


 Idiots, not the sort of place you'd expect it to happen either with it being mostly car enthusiasts going to it.

Really don't understand what people get out of doing something like that 

It was looking awesome yesterday as well.


----------



## alesoft73

Fantastic CAR! and nice job!


----------



## jlw41

gutted to hear it got keyed! least you can return it to all its glory :thumb:


----------



## Ali

Mtpagey said:


> Must have been Ali having a bad hair day :lol:
> 
> Great results, amazing what crap the iron-x reacted with :doublesho
> 
> Shame their missing the RS vinyl's from the sills but then again Renault do charge a small fortune for them


Haha! No chance I'd let Rachel drive mine! The ///M, yes, the V6, no!

This would have been James's Vee!


----------



## 3R10

I'm loving the finished product so much makes me want to buy one, and I don't even like this car!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thank you all, really appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## B17BLG

Very nice russ

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Ben 

This is currently in for a full respray, brakes and wheels then will be over to us for a full wet sand detail!! 

We also have the owners Evo 9 booked in which should be completed within the next few weeks


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24

The carpark shots look epic


----------



## Jonny_R

love this colour and car! brilliant results aswell!

Stunning after pictures


----------



## Ross08

Love the car, and you've done a cracking job on it. Good photography too


----------



## Pedro92

Just.....woaw !!


----------



## VenomUK

Stunning work as always Russ  You much be getting bored of Clio's by now.......? Think the GF wants to bring her 197 up soon


----------



## CodHead

Top job, Russ. The car looks mint after your ministrations!


----------



## mr.t

WHAT A CAR! WHAT A COLOUR! AND Omg that iron x! iv never seen iron contaminent to that extent.Cracking job.


----------



## Markojay

Awesome!! I have a 197 R27 in this colour!


----------



## V3nom

Looks epic! Nice work  Reminds me of something I seen recently though lol...


----------



## 3dom

Russ, wonderful work 

May I ask, I know that you said it was a days detail; how many hours would you say that you are actually working on this? I've tried to work it out but as a novice to this game, either you have someone helping you or you are some kind of wax wielding Ninja


----------



## Jord

3dom said:


> Russ, wonderful work
> 
> May I ask, I know that you said it was a days detail; how many hours would you say that you are actually working on this? I've tried to work it out but as a novice to this game, either you have someone helping you or you are some kind of wax wielding Ninja


His mrs helps him with the prep work and a few other things as far as i'm aware.

:thumb:


----------



## pugs9000

Not on the V6 detail- lots of hrs went into it, must work out at about 12hrs roughly, and if anyone who visits Russ ever wants to have a noisy at this car, as long as i'm free i'll bring it down (once the scratch is repaired)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It was a bit more on this one - probably 14 man hours or so. 

When's it being done Simon?


----------



## alantfh90

lovely car and gr8 work


----------



## Mikey18

i keep coming back to this thread just to look at this car. 

Unbelievable! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806

excellent work.. liquid yellow is a very special colour indeed!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks everyone


----------



## TopSport+

awesome car and stunning work:thumb:


----------



## DannyMair

Absolutely stunning. Such a rare car and colour!

And has to be said that petrol cap looks like brand new


----------



## josh williams

Looks amazing! Was that car park the big tescos in wallsall?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all 

Yes it was Josh, are you local?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Russ, Walsall ... Ws4 2by Lichfield street ... Anywhere near you ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

SteveTDCi said:


> Russ, Walsall ... Ws4 2by Lichfield street ... Anywhere near you ?


About 5 minutes away - I'm WS2 9ES. Why...?


----------



## josh williams

Im not mate, from peterborough! 

Although theres a big block of flats right near there with all scaffolding round them! Was working there for a few months and used to go to the tescos for breakfast on a friday  

Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## SteveTDCi

MidlandsCarCare said:


> About 5 minutes away - I'm WS2 9ES. Why...?


We have a care home there called mullberry house, no 70. I'm in the process of replacing the pool car with a vw touran, it doesn't come with tinted rear windows which they want, and since you do tints and your local ... Well you can guess the rest 

Oh josh, I'm Peterborough


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

josh williams said:


> Im not mate, from peterborough!
> 
> Although theres a big block of flats right near there with all scaffolding round them! Was working there for a few months and used to go to the tescos for breakfast on a friday
> 
> Keep up the good work mate!


Thanks Josh 



SteveTDCi said:


> We have a care home there called mullberry house, no 70. I'm in the process of replacing the pool car with a vw touran, it doesn't come with tinted rear windows which they want, and since you do tints and your local ... Well you can guess the rest
> 
> Oh josh, I'm Peterborough


That would be fantastic Steve and if you're there yourself, you could inspect some leather


----------



## SteveTDCi

I've only been there once, but once I've got the car signed off I'll pm you for some pricing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

SteveTDCi said:


> I've only been there once, but once I've got the car signed off I'll pm you for some pricing.


Really appreciated, thank you Steve. I'll get Milly to work out a price for you so that we can provide a quote quickly to you 

Thanks again,
Russ.


----------



## explorer

The car park pictures always look great!


----------



## unique detail

Nice work Russ looks very crisp:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all


----------

